# Cits ... >  Datu kodēšana Frekvencē

## Epis

Runa iet par seriālo datu sūtīšanu, proti sūta datus pa 1nu vadu (digitāli) 
nupat aizdomājs par aktuālu lietu, proti, kādēļ neviens nekodē datus frekvencē ?
Piemēram mums ir 2vi frekvences laika perjodi kuros kodējam datus 100ns un 50ns un tad ja sūtam datus ar 100ns perjodu tas ir digitālais 1, ja ar 50ns tad 0, šādi sūtīt protams nav neko izdevīgi, jo to pašu datu apjomu var nosītīt ar parasto paņēmienu iekodējot digitālo ciparu katrā līmeņu transakcijā(tikšķi) un ja tā ir 50ns tad ik pēc 50ns būs viens ditiālais cipars.
Izdevīgums manuprāt parādās tad ja šādā frekvencē kodē vairāk par 1nu bitu proti 2; 3bitus un ar mazāku laika intervālu starp bitu perjodiem (piemēram 100ns=0; 105ns=1; 110ns=2; 115ns=3 ) pārnesot uz vizuāli vieglāk uztveramiem lielumiem tie būtu signāli ar 4.3-5Mhz frekvenci, kas katrā pūlkstens Tikšķī nestu 2 informācijas bitus.
Vienīgā problēma šādam informāciju sūtīšanas veidam varētu būt tāda ka ir jābūt tai signālu līmeņu maiņai, proti tu nevari nosūtīt 000000 ar vienu Loģisko 0, vai 1 signālu, proti būs jāsūta 010101.

Kā viens no nezināmajiem ir tas vai piemēram 100 metru garā Cat5 RJ45 vadā saņēmējs varēs izšķirt šīs 4-8 dažādās frekvences kas tiks sūtītas ?, varētu arī to jautājumu uzdot tā cik lielas ir šīs +- laika nobīdes vadā no sūtāmā signāla perjoda? ja viņas būs mazākas par šo starpību starp bitu perjodiem tad saņēmējs varēs atškirt kāds bits tiks sūtīts, bet ja lielākas tad radīsies gļuki.
 sanāk tā ka vienā signālā šādi sakodēto bitu daudzums būs atkarīgs no šīs te +-laika nobīdes, jeb izšķirtspējas, kāda tā ir es nezinu.(laikam atkarīgs no vairākiem faktoriem).

----------


## dmd

apsveicu, izskatās, ka tu esi atklājis FSK! ganjau nokļūsi arī līdz PSK, un cik tad tur tālu vairs līdz ethernet atklāšanai!

----------


## Delfins

Epi, beidz izgudrot velosipēdu otrreiz. Imho uz zemes zinātnieki ir izmēģināsi teju vai visas metodes infas pārsūtīšanai  ::

----------


## Epis

Jā es mēģinu izgudrot pa jaunu sūtīšanas signālu,kodēšanas standartu, vismaz saprast, kas ir optimālākais datu sūtīšanas veids, jeb standarts un es skaidri redzu ka tāda standarta pagaidām nav, ja ir tad pasakat kurš tas ir ???? 



> apsveicu, izskatās, ka tu esi atklājis FSK! ganjau nokļūsi arī līdz PSK, un cik tad tur tālu vairs līdz ethernet atklāšanai!


 Tas FSK cik palasīju ir kautkas līdzīgs bet ne gluži tas, šeit bilde no Wiki kur atēloti tie FSK viļņi ar bināro vērtību augšā.


manā variantā modulējam nevis veselu frekvenci, kā tur attēlots bet gan katru perjodu  ::  viss efektīvāk pēc manām domām ir iekodēt 2 bitus, jo 2 bitiem vaig 4 vērtības, un šīs variants ir optimālākais, proti, ness sevī viss vairāk informācijas ar viss mazāko vērtību skaitu, salīdzinoši 3 bitem vaig 8 vērtības tas ir +4 vērtības priekš papildus 1 bita, kas ir 2x vairāk nekā 2 bitos tur 1 bitam ir 2 vērtības tieši tā pat kā 1 bita gadījumā kur ir 2 vrtības, bet šitas 1 bit vairants ir sliktāks jo pārraidām ļoti maz bitus, tātad 2 biti ir +1 vairāk un ar to pašu vērtūbu effektivitāti kā 1 bitam, bet 3 un vairāk bitiem tā efektivāte ar katru nākošo bitu pasliktinās 2x tākā tas vairs nav Optimāli. un principā tieši tas pats arī ir ar signālu pārraidi standart variantā  proti PAM-5 ko izmanto 1000Mb ethernet ir arī optimālākais variants: 5 voltu līmeņi, proti pārraida 2x vairāk datus par MLT-3 (3 līmeņi) tikai pielikot klāt 2 līmeņus, bet ja grib pārraidīt vēl vairāk bitus tad jāliek klāt 2x vairāk līmeņi, kas jau vairs nav efektīvi, tieši tā pat principā ir arī ar frekvences modulēšanu Optimālais ir sūtīt 2 bitus, 

Es dmāju ka ir iespējams apvienot abus divus sūtīšanas standartus 1nā lai dabūtu maximāli daudz infomrācijas no 1 tikšķa !
optimālais būtu 2 frekvences biti + 2 biti iekodēti 5 voltu līmeņos.
Rezultātā 1 tikšķis nosūta 4 bitus  ::  proti parastais 125Msimbloi/sek.(Gb ethernet simblolu pārraides ātrums dotu ~(ap) ~500Mbitus/s  (ap tādēļ ka frekvence ir mainīga) bet tā parasti dod 250Mb/s.

----------


## Delfins

mošk pierādi dzīvē, nevis mētājies ar plikcipariem no mākoņiem ?

----------


## Epis

tā jau tikai ir pirmā ideja.
Man liekās ka idejiski šitas variants būtu pārbaudes vērts. 

kad salodēšu jauno fpga plati tad ar tiem resursiem, kas tur ir domāju ka varētu šito variantu pārbaudīt, kautkas jau noteikti ka strādās. vienīgi manā rīcībā nav Ghz oscils lai to visu tā baigi analizētu, tākā lai pārbauditu darbību būs jāizdomā kādi iekšējie FPGA test mehānismi tai signālu stabilitātei,aizturēm un tā tālāk..

----------


## okars

Kas ir perjods?? Kaut kaads jods, kursh atnaak un noper mazus beernus, kuri nelasa enciklopeedijas un datasheetus??? Un kas ir pūlkstens?? Taapat tikšķus, klakšķus un citus briinumus izgliitoti cilveeki sauc par taktīm.

Shii nav datu kodeeshana frekvencee bet gan pulsa platumaa! Taa ir liela atshkjiriiba! Taadeelj ar FSK vai PSK te nav nekaada sakara. Tas, ko vinjsh tur ir "izgudrojis", ir PWM.




> kas ir optimālākais datu sūtīšanas veids, jeb standarts un es skaidri redzu ka tāda standarta pagaidām nav, ja ir tad pasakat kurš tas ir ????


 Asinhronaam liinijaam - Manchester code, sinhronaam - NRZ.




> Izdevīgums manuprāt parādās... (piemēram 100ns=0; 105ns=1; 110ns=2; 115ns=3 )


 Ja man iedotu aparatuuru kas speej izshkjirt 5ns signaalus, tad 120ns (galaa veel 5ns logjiskaa nulle) laikaa nosuutiit 2 bitus (4 impulsa platuma varianti) ir kaut kas truli neizdeviigs. 120ns laikaa ar izshkjirshanu 5ns ar Manchester code var nosuutiit 12 bitus, bet sinhronaa liinijaa ar NRZ 24 bitus. Kur tad paraadaas Tava standarta izdeviigums?




> Vienīgā problēma šādam informāciju sūtīšanas veidam varētu būt tāda ka ir jābūt tai signālu līmeņu maiņai, proti tu nevari nosūtīt 000000 ar vienu Loģisko 0, vai 1 signālu, proti būs jāsūta 010101.


 Jaa, sheit Tu beidzot esi "izgudrojis" pareizu velosipeedu - Manchester code.




> Kā viens no nezināmajiem ir tas vai piemēram 100 metru garā Cat5 RJ45 vadā saņēmējs varēs izšķirt šīs 4-8 dažādās frekvences kas tiks sūtītas ?


 Ja vinjsh vareetu izshkjirt 5ns, tad neviens nesuutiitu stulbus 100-120ns signaalus!

----------


## Epis

Gribi teikt ka kādā 100 metru garā vadā ja sūta 50Mhz signālu otrā galā nāk ārā tādi gļuki ka knapi var atšķirt 1 no 0 vai ?? 




> Ja man iedotu aparatuuru kas speej izshkjirt 5ns signaalus, tad 120ns (galaa veel 5ns logjiskaa nulle) laikaa nosuutiit 2 bitus (4 impulsa platuma varianti) ir kaut kas truli neizdeviigs. 120ns laikaa ar izshkjirshanu 5ns ar Manchester code var nosuutiit 12 bitus, bet sinhronaa liinijaa ar NRZ 24 bitus. Kur tad paraadaas Tava standarta izdeviigums?


 A kā ar energo patēriņu, katra takts patērē enerģiju, līdz ar to manā variantā energo patēriņš būs mazāks jo to pašu datu apjomu varēs nosūtīt ar 2,3,4x mazāku frekvenci salīdzinot ja tu tādu pašu datu apjomu sūtīsi ar savu NRZ,vai manchester coede, (mūsdienās viss iet uz energo efektivitāti!, arī signālu līmenī jabūt energo efektivitātei.

piemēram: LVDS komunikācijā pa 20metru garu vadu var nosūtīt 400Mb(200Mhz) datu (2.5ns pulsa platums) pieņemsim ka var otrā galā izšķirt 2x mazāku platumu tas ir 1.25ns (tas būtu tīri reāli) tātad ja iekodējam 3 bitus 1 taktī tad vidēji lai nosūtītu 400Mb/s vaig  66.6Mhz frekvenci, un tad max būs 100Mhz min 50Mhz, bet ja sakodē 4bitus 1 taktī tad situācija ir vēl labāka proti vidējā būs 50Mhz min 40Mhz MAX 66Mhz

labumi varētu būt sekojoši (protams pārbaudīts tas vēl nav): 
Zemāka frekvence, 
mazāks EMI, crostalk,
 švakāki draiveri ir -> mazāks energo patēriņš.

mīnus:
mainīgs datu pārraides apjoms (šito defektu var samazināt samazinot pulsa platumu 1 ciparam) 

labums domāju ka ir, vaig tikai to labumu atrast !




> Ja vinjsh vareetu izshkjirt 5ns, tad neviens nesuutiitu stulbus 100-120ns signaalus!


 iesūnojusi tev tā domāšana, proti mūsdienās viss ir bāzēts uz enerģiju, ja varēs nosūtīt vienādu datu apjomu ar mazāku enerģijas daudzumu tad tas būs izdevīgi, nevienmēr ātrums ir noteicošais ! 
manprāt noteicošais varētu būt hardware cena + ātrums (mb/s)/energo patēriņu.

----------


## Delfins

Nu cik W tu teorētiski ieekonomēsi? Un cik W tu patērēsi lai šito murgojumu realizētu?

----------


## Epis

par energo patērīņu es nezinu, bet skaidrs ka kodējot un dekodējot tiks patērēts vairāk nekā parastajā variantā, bet cik vairāk to var tikai noskaidrot uztaisot loģiku un palaižot Power analizātoru, pagaidām es to jaudas analizētāju nēsu vēl nekad laidis tākā tas nav tik vienkārši. 
un par signāliem tad tur to var noskaidrot tikai eksperimentāli. vispār lai noteitu visus jaudas patēriņa parametrus gandrīz vai jātaisa tāda plate kur var mērīt cik tad patērē viņa pate enerģijas.

----------

